# tarjeta wi-fi



## max canales (Sep 21, 2006)

me gustaria saber como puedo hacerme una especie de tarjeta wi fi para tomar la señal de internet ya que unos amigos con notebook pueden conectarce  y a mi me gustaria hacerme una especie de tarjeta porfavor si es quealguien me puede hayudar


----------



## Fierros (Sep 21, 2006)

1 no te la podes hacer vos.. te la tenes que comprar.. no es solamente armarlo... hay muchisimas cosas que no se pueden armar por uno propio... por ejemplo me quiero armar una pentium 90 con 2 micros dual (2 + 2)..  pero no se puede  

buen no se.. comprate una estirate a unos 100$
ahi te la vas a tener

gracias

cyas


----------



## romnyd (Sep 26, 2006)

saludos...! no se si entendi la pregunta, pero creo que lo que buscas es un sniffer este es un software que pone la tarjeta en modo promiscuo...! y la tarjeta wi fi o en bluetoo ya la notebook la traen...!


----------

